# Czecho Gets An IDF Merkava Tank



## Pisis (Dec 26, 2006)

http://jta.org/page_view_breaking_story.asp?intid=6151 said:


> Czech museum gets old Israeli tank
> Israel gave a Merkava Mk1 tank to a Czech museum.
> 
> Last used in the 1982 Lebanon invasion, the tank was donated to the Military Technical Museum in Lesany.
> ...



Czech Republic is the only country now, that posseses an Israeli tank. I read that article, and the Museum had to promise that they won't show the interior of the tank because it is still secret.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 27, 2006)

Interesting little story


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2006)

Ano !!!
(yes)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2006)

Yep, interesting. Wonder if anyone will be clammering to get a good look at it.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

Find the secrecy stuff a litter over the top, but a neat story nonetheless.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Yep, interesting. Wonder if anyone will be clammering to get a good look at it.


I think Mossad agents will take care of that...


----------

